# lens replacement surgery



## Herb (7 Nov 2008)

Long process to join the reg forces.  I've been told that my eyes would not pass the medical so I went to get Lasik and now there telling me that the only way to fix my eyes is to get lens replacement.  Can anyone tell me if I can still join the forces if I get this surgery.  I don't care what position I do in the forces I just want to serve my country


----------



## Narcisse (7 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Yesterday I was in Ste-Justine Hospital in the ophthalmology department. I've been checked there since I'm born. I had a congenital cataract when I born and they extract it some weeks after my birth. I'm wearing a contact lens in the right eye only. My vision is 6/5 in the left eye and 6/24 in the right eye, without my contact lens. With it my vision in right eye is 6/9. The thing is that, It's impossible for me to wear glasses. Esthetically not possible because I would have a big glass on one side and no glass on the other side. A contact lens in the CF is not really convenient because of the dust, smoke, etc. So yesterday, my doctor tell me he could get me on priority list to get the surgery which consist to insert an intra-ocular lens. I'll get made in about one month ! I was happy when I get out of the hospital. My doctor really do his best for me and he knows in which position I have with the CF and do his best to check me in the best time. I called the CFRC right after the news. The medtech told me he had to call Ottawa to check if the surgery was ok. I was telling my self that it couldn't be a problem, I'm correcting my vision with a surgery lol. But I get a call 10 minutes after. The medtech told me that they doesn't really hear about it... they didn't knew if it was a new surgery or if it has been existing for a while. He told me that it could encounter a refusal. He told that I'll need to get the surgery process explanation from my surgeon and that Ottawa would see if it's okay after...

I could get in the CF with my contact lens... I'm actually classified V2. But I have the opportunity to get on the operation table before 2009 with the best eye surgeon of Ste-Justine hospital, he's the ophthalmology department chief and my doctor since at least 10 years. This is a chance ! So I'll do everything to get the surgery.

Hope the CF will accept the surgery after knowing more about it, I can't think they could refuse me because I want to correct my vision by surgery, this is ridiculous.

Narcisse


----------



## Herb (7 Nov 2008)

So you haven't heard anything from them if this was ok.  I'm getting my eyes done in ottawa at Lasik MD.  I call the army med. and they told me it would have to come infront of the review board.  I'm getting it do in December.  So i'm hopeing to see if anyone out there can tell me if they have had it or if I would be able to join the forces.  It is the same operation that cataract surgery is.


----------



## kincanucks (7 Nov 2008)

_Hope the CF will accept the surgery after knowing more about it, I can't think they could refuse me because I want to correct my vision by surgery, this is ridiculous._

Guess what they can if that is what they decide to do.  But instead of getting your undies in a bunch now perhaps you should wait for the official response.


----------



## Herb (7 Nov 2008)

It takes a long time to get answers back.  I'm just interest if anyone has had this happen to them or someone they know.  ( the  surgery that is).  I want in the forces so bad that i'm going to pay for this myself.  It's a dream of mine to be be in the forces.


----------



## mjc_1812 (7 Nov 2008)

Herb said:
			
		

> So you haven't heard anything from them if this was ok.  I'm getting my eyes done in ottawa at Lasik MD.  I call the army med. and they told me it would have to come infront of the review board.  I'm getting it do in December.  So i'm hopeing to see if anyone out there can tell me if they have had it or if I would be able to join the forces.  It is the same operation that cataract surgery is.



I had my eyes done, and I was accepted (starting BMOQ in January). The procedure I had done was PRK (as opposed to LASIK), I don't know if the review board looks at these any different.

--Edit--

I'm an idiot, its lens replacement surgery you are having. I have no idea, sorry.


----------



## Herb (8 Nov 2008)

I've been on all the web sites even the DND and all I see is about lasik or PRK.  Nothing on lens exchange.  You would think lens exchange woud be better because there is no side effect. Just perfect eyes for the rest of your life.  That is why it is more expensive.


----------



## jonz67 (8 Nov 2008)

from an article on lens replacement:




Intraocular lens implants. By far the most frequent type of lens replacement is an intraocular lens implant, which is placed at the time of cataract surgery. More than a hundred brands of implants are available. Intraocular lens implants have been in wide use since 1977, and most ophthalmologists believe they are very safe.

The most common type of lens implant is the single-focus lens. Unlike the natural lens of the eye, a single-focus lens cannot alter its shape to bring objects at different distances into focus. As a result, the surgeon generally selects a lens that will provide good distance vision, and the person wears reading glasses for near vision. Alternately, the surgeon can correct one eye for distance and the other for near vision; this is called monovision. 

In general, new eyeglasses cannot be prescribed until about three weeks after cataract surgery because the prescription changes as the eye heals. Still, if the eye is otherwise normal, people with lens implants often have functional vision as early as the first day after surgery.

The first multifocal lens implant, which provides both distance and near vision, was approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration several years ago. Although these lenses reduce the need for eyeglasses, many people still have to wear glasses for certain tasks. In addition, multifocal lenses can cause visual side effects such as glare and halos.

The newest type of lens implant, called an accommodating lens, contains a hinge that allows for both distance and near vision. The FDA approved the first of these devices, the CrystaLens, in 2003. 

Although most people do achieve 20/40 vision or better with the implant, the range of vision varies, and improvements in near vision may decrease over time.

Once inserted, lens implants require no care of any kind. Like any device, however, complications can occur. The most common complication is glare or reduced vision when the intraocular lens is not aligned with the pupil.

Not all people who undergo cataract surgery are able to receive an intraocular lens implant, however. For example, lens implantation may not be possible in people with certain eye diseases including severe, recurrent uveitis (inflammation of the iris, ciliary body, or choroid), some cases of proliferative diabetic retinopathy (new blood vessel growth onto the back surface of the vitreous humor, the thick, gel-like substance that fills the back of the eyeball behind the lens), and rubeosis iridis (new blood vessel growth on the iris, which usually occurs in people with diabetes).

Glasses. Another option for lens replacement is cataract glasses. Although effective, these glasses are rarely used after routine cataract surgery because they are heavy and awkward. The glasses magnify objects by about 25 percent, causing them to appear closer than they actually are--a somewhat disorienting sensation. Because of the thickness and curvature of the lenses, cataract glasses magnify objects unequally and so have a distorting effect as well. In addition, they tend to limit peripheral vision. 

Contact lenses. Like cataract glasses, contact lenses are not routinely used after cataract surgery. The lenses provide almost normal vision, but their major drawback is that people often have difficulty handling, removing, and cleaning them. 

Both the contacts and glasses can be prescribed four to eight weeks after surgery


----------



## dhanarajesh1 (27 Nov 2008)

Good treatment for eye. I have listened that many has cured with lens replacement surgery will be successful. with my friends expirience i came to know that it really works


----------



## Timex (27 Nov 2008)

Herb said:
			
		

> I've been on all the web sites even the DND and all I see is about lasik or PRK.  Nothing on lens exchange.  You would think lens exchange woud be better because there is no side effect. Just perfect eyes for the rest of your life.  That is why it is more expensive.



Herb let me start by saying I'm not a doctor nor do I have any other sort of expertise in the subject of IOL's.   I do have three members of my immediate family who all developed cataracts at birth, underwent the removal surgery and depended on glasses and contacts well into their teen years. Eventually they had the implant surgery. It did radically change their lives as you're expecting to happen. But, As was explained to them, and you I hope, there is a chance of developing Glaucoma down the road. Sadly, probably due to something genetically all three did to some degree. One of them has had some pretty radical surgery to deal with the high inter-ocular pressures. 

I'm not saying this will happen in your case but you need to talk it over with your doctor, there is a risk here. The contacts may be an inconvenience to you but compared to glaucoma it pales. Get all of the facts before you go down this road. 

Best of luck


----------



## Narcisse (27 Nov 2008)

Hi all,

I have news about the intra-ocular lens surgery. The CF DO NOT APPROVE the surgery, getting this surgery will get you out of the CF or you will be judge unfit to join.

I was suppose get that surgery last week but the CFRC called me right on time. The expert in Ottawa evaluated that surgery and make it "illegal" for the CF.

Timex,

I had a cataract at birth and I'm now stuck with glaucoma. The surgery do not develop glaucoma, it could increase glaucoma but do not develop it.

For any other info's about it, ask !


----------



## josh54243 (8 Dec 2008)

I'm currently applying for Co-op BMQ for February 2009 And after reading this I'm fearful that I'll get refused because I have gotten cataract surgery within the last few months and I had no choice (it was affecting my vision severely). I don't see why they would not approve of this procedure, seeing as how it corrects your vision and does not require any maintenance. If I do get rejected, is it possible to appeal the decision even with a note from my ophthalmologist saying that I am fit to serve? I mean the ophthalmologist said that he cannot explain how I got cataracts at an early age (18), seeing as how I do not come from a family with eye problems. He also said I am a very healthy person.


----------



## Narcisse (8 Dec 2008)

If you wanna appeal that decision or if it's accepted. Tell me by PM. My ophthalmologist is the department chief of ophthalmology of Ste-Justine hospital in Montreal and I'm sure he'll be happy to help us.

I don't know why they refused it too, this is ridiculous.

Peace


----------



## aesop081 (8 Dec 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> this is ridiculous.



 :


----------



## josh54243 (9 Dec 2008)

I'll keep you updated on how my medical goes


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Dec 2008)

Narcisse said:
			
		

> I don't know why they refused it too, this is ridiculous.



medicineman said it best in this thread:



> As for the person that thought badly of the policy, well, it's a volunteer military, with limited numbers of spaces, so we can be picky and choosy as to who gets in and does what - we aren't here to cater to your needs or wants, but to ours and ours alone.


----------



## twistedshampoo (12 Jan 2009)

Can you 'by-pass' the examination? What I mean is can they detect the intraocular lenses in your eyes?


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Jan 2009)

twistedshampoo said:
			
		

> Can you 'by-pass' the examination? What I mean is can they detect the intraocular lenses in your eyes?



1. No
2. Yes


I hope you're not suggesting that he misrepresent himself.


----------



## josh54243 (20 Feb 2009)

I just wanted to update this thread, my medical was CLEARD with them knowingly I have had IOL cataract surgery, but since I only have monofocal lenses and they made one eye for distance and one eye for close up, I was only able to read the chart with one eye completely and barely with the other eye, so I have V4 visiion.

But thats okay with me since I applied for SigOp


----------



## Momzilla (28 Feb 2009)

I didn't have cataracts, just poor eyesight.  Deemed not a good candidate for LASIK, I went with permanent Viseon contact lens'.  The doctor didn't replace anything, just installed them with a minor surgery.  This was two years ago, and I have 20/15 and 20/20 vision with zero complications--no haloing and my night vision is great.  I do not need reading glasses (or any other correction), and probably won't until into my 50's or 60's.  Nevertheless, I was DQ'd at MEPS.  This was a huge blow as I had scored 92 on the ASVAB and 100 on the DLAB.  97E was my chosen MOS; I wanted to attend DLI to learn Farsi.  I was devastated.  I'd still sign up in a second if they'd let me!  Be aware that all medical procedures should be discussed with your recruiter prior to scheduling to ensure your future Armed Services career isn't jeopardized as was mine.


----------

